# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Klinika dr. Fran Mihaljević - Bolnica prijatelj djece

## Angie75

Čitam danas u novinama kratku vijest da je Klinika dr. Fran Mihaljević postala "prijatelj djece". Što to konkretno znači? Da sad roditelji mogu ondje boraviti s djecom?

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

Nisam čitala članak,ali može biti.Naime ja sam sa svojim djetetom boravila u bolnici svih sedam dana od 8ujutro do 8-8,30 navečer u toj istoj bolnici.Mislim da je to stvarno prava odluka i da bi to trebali primjenjivati u svim bolnicama.Kad vidiš tu dječicu na infuzijama same,stvarno je teško za vidjeti.Ipak je to nešto drugačije kad si ti sa njim.Brže vrijeme prođe i tebi i djetetu.Bolnica je za pohvalu.

----------


## petarpan

najsvježije iskustvo od ovog vikenda...ok, mi smo tam bili na 3.odjelu-dnevna bolnica gdje je dozvoljeno da jedan roditelj ili pratitelj bude 24 sata uz dijete, nemaš di spavat jer je u svakoj sobici samo jedna stolica, ali se roditelji mogu izmjenjivat..mi smo radili u tri smjene-ja, muž, baka..., a spavali smo ispred u autu.
obzirom se razmatralo da luka ostane dulje u bolnici rečeno nam je da majka dojenog djeteta ima pravo 24-satnog boravka uz dijete, a majka nedojenog djeteta ima mogućnost plaćanja tako da i ona može boraviti, no ostale detalje ne znam jer smo mi imali te sreće da to ne iskusimo...

nadalje, po onome što sam ja vidjela i doživjela bolnica je polu-prijatelj..sve je uređeno, ajmo to nazvat tako, po mjeri djeteta, sestre su ljubazne, strpljive i brižne onda kada ne puše u svojoj sobici...bebica koja je bila sama u sobi do naše je pola sata plakala i plakala, pa se počela gušit od plača, dok se meni nije smrklo, pa sam otišla po sestre...njih 4 sjede i puše, klafraju i ne čuju tu sirotu dječicu...malo kasnije si je luka iščupaoinfuziju iz ruke..krv je liptila, oboje smo bili krvavi od koljena do lakta...urlala sam iz petnih žila-sestro, sestro...nitko nije dolazio, no srećom, moj luđački vrisak je čuo moj muž koji je pokušavao spavat u autu, pa je dotrčao i otišao po sestru...
e, sad, je li bolnica prijatelj ili se samo pravi, ostavljam na zaključak drugima...

----------


## Tea

drago mi je za tu vijest  :D 

dok je moja pok.Karla  ležala gore, nisu bili baš nešto prijateljski nastrojeni prema roditeljima, pogotovo ne onima koji su imali dijete na intenzivnoj njezi- to mi je nekako bilo i razumljivo. 

zato mi je sada jako drago ako se situacija promijenila   :Smile:

----------


## Trinny

Po ovome sto *Petarpan* pise ne vidim nikakvu promjenu :/ Mi smo bili prije godinu dana i situacija je bila identicna ko sto opisuje :?

----------


## knatkaj

Ja sam bila s dominikom tamo u tecem  mjesece ne da nisu bili prijatelji nego bih ih slobodno mogla nazvati gladijatorima!

Iako sam ja s njim boravila danonocno tamo uz placanje cca 300kn dnevno  nemam nimalo lijepo iskustvo!

Nedao Bog nikom da mora tamo s malisanima!

----------


## ornela_m

Bilo bi zanimljivo znati ko je bolnici dodijelio taj status ili su oni sami "odmjerili" da su prijatelji djeteta. Citajuci na brzinu informacije na internetu (link1 i link2) potvrdjuje se ono sto sam prije mislila - da je "bolnica prijatelj djece" status koje dobijaju rodilista, tako da sam jos zbunjenija otkud klinici za infektivne bolesti taj status.
Ako sam u krivu, molim ispravite me.

----------


## filip

neznam cure,ali ja sam radila gore kao cistacica na 3 odjelu i samo da znate da su mene sestre znale traziti da im pomognem nahraniti djecu jer one kakti ne stignu....strasno...a mislim da su najsretnije bile kad bi neko dijete bilo otpusteno kuci i kad bi dobile tacnicu finih kolaca,to nisam vidjela niti na ijednom drugom odjelu na zaraznoj.....zato mi je opce glupo kad ljudi unaprijed nose sestrama kolace i kavu misleci da ce tako njihovo dijete dobiti bolju skrb,mozes si misliti...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## VedranaV

Ornela, imaš child-friendly i baby-friendly. Rodilišta mogu biti baby-friendly, a bolnice child-friendly (i za gradove postoji takva titula). Rodilišta mogu biti još i mother-friendly, s tim da je za to preduvjet da budu baby-friendly.

----------


## ornela_m

Hvala Vedrana, to razjasnjava pitanje statusa opcenito.

S druge strane, jos uvijek bih voljela znati ko je bolnici koju spominjemo dao taj status u ovom slucaju. Moj sin je prije par mjeseci imao rutinsku operaciju u nasoj lokalnoj bolnici (u sklopu koje je rodiliste gdje sam ga rodila i koje ima UNICEF-ov status baby-friendly) i po tretmanu koji smo imali i ovom saznanju od tebe ne bih se uopce iznenadila da su child-friendly. To je ono sto bih im ja na osnovu svega sto sam vidjela i dozivjela tog dana _odmjerila_. Ili sam previse osupnuta pricama koje sam na forumu procitala, da mi je i "sitnica" poput mog nesmetanog boravka s djetetom nesto jako veliko i vazno, a ovdje to gledaju kao najnormalniju stvar i olaksavanje posla njima samima, sto je i logicno. 

Evo samo par primjera kako se tretiraju mali pacijenti:
- detalj iz biljeski o pacijentu koje stoje uz krevet: "U svakom trenutku razmotriti druge nacine koji mogu olaksavati djetetovu bol / neugodu: *prisustvo roditelja*, davanje tekucine, mazenje, promjena polozaja, igranje."
- detalj sa ploce s obavijestima za pacijete i roditelje: "Ukljuciti *obitelj kao cjelinu* u individualnu skrb. Roditelje se podrzava za ostanak uz dijete, a ako to nije moguce onda se obitelj podrzava u omogucavanju konituniteta skrbi za dijete."

Svaki put kad razgovor skrene u smjeru djecijih bolnica u Hrvatskoj sjetim se fotografije sa Rodinog kalendara i place mi se. Uopce, sto bi rekli Englezi "in this day and age", tj. danas, sada, imati potrebu raditi kampanju da se poboljsavaju uvjeti za male pacijete, je pretuzno i prestrasno.

----------


## anne

I mi smo noćas iskusili boravak u dnevnoj bolnici na trećem odjelu   :Sad:  

Nakon stvarno ljubaznog prijema u bolnicu od tete na šalteru pa do sestara, laboranata i doktorice, gorko sam se razočarala trećim odjelom tj. pojedinim sestrama u noćašnjoj službi.


U potpunosti bih potpisala petrapana!

Na odjel su nas primile dvije sestre u službi i nakon smještaja
u sobu gdje se nalazi kinderbet za dijete i fotelja za roditelja, slijedila je obrada moje šmizlice tj. uvađanja braunile za infuziju.
Odnjela sam L u sobu za obradu na odjelu i polegla je na stol i najnormalnije stala kraj nje i držala je za rukicu.
A sestra će mi na to: " Dobro mama sad se vratite u sobu i čekajte dijete"
A ja  :shock:  " A ne, ne dolazi u obzir! Ja se odavde ne mičem!"
A na to će sestra već vidno ljutita:  " Pa mi radimo s maskama na licu i nećemo vam raskasapit dijete"
Velim im ja "Ok ak je u maski problem onda dajte i meni jednu pa ćemo ih lijepo svi imati na licu"
Kad je vidjela da ne popuštam samo mi je rekla da se stanem onda na vrata da one mogu manevrirati oko stola za obradu. Ok to mi je bilo razumljivo i pomaknula sam se iako bih više voljela da sma mogla šmizlicu držati za ruku jer ovako me gledala i neutješno plakala i dozivala mmmm. Srce mi se paralo!
Cijelu smo noć proveli na cici i tješili se!

Sestra je komentirala kak je to grozno kad dijete nije naučeno spavati samo u kinderbetu s dudom   :Rolling Eyes:  

A ja ko iz topa sa najvećim osmjehom u tri ujutro " u potpunosti vas razumijem, isto kao i sestra koja bi tako humani poziv trebala obavljati sa srcem pa to opet nije tako" 

Samo se okrenula i otišla!
Pojedina dječica su cijelu noć plakala a ona se nije udostojila doći ni pogledati,
tu i tamo bi iz sobe viknula "Dosta više!"
 Vjerojatno sirotica nije mogla od galame oči sklopit!

U jutarnjoj smjeni druga priča.
Sestre ljubazne, pet puta su mi došle u sobu pitati je l treba kaj. Mazile i pazile dječicu, poigrale se s nekima od njih.
Za doručak je bio griz i mi smo to preskočili da slobodno teta da nekome drugom jer smo tek u počecima dohrane i uz to smo alergični na kravlje mlijeko i pšenicu.
Nije prošlo ni minute evo sestre u sobu sa pitanjem da mi možda zgnječi bananu ili nariba jabukicu ili imam nekakvu drugu želju!?!
Ali sva sreća ubrzo je došao doktor pregledao nas i pustio kući na kućnu njegu.  :D 

Ono što sam ja zapravo htjela reći. Po mom mišljenju ta bolnica bi tek mogla postati prijatelj djece iako je već time titulirana :/  ( zbog mogućnosti jednog od roditelja da boravi uz dijete non stop uz nadoplatu a ako je mama dojilica onda je free   :Heart:  ) samo kad bi osim lijepog inventara i pojedinci u osoblju iskazali malo više ljubavi prema svom poslu!

----------


## Deaedi

> Pojedina dječica su cijelu noć plakala a ona se nije udostojila doći ni pogledati, 
> tu i tamo bi iz sobe viknula "Dosta više!"


 :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

